# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Da macht sich jemand am Forum der DH-Rangers zu schaffen?!

## Otto

Von: Vera Koneh [mailto:vera_koneh@yahoo.dk] 
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 10. Jänner 2013 16:38
An: undisclosed recipients:
Betreff: Grüße,

Grüße,
Vera ist mein Name
Wie geht es Ihnen heute, hoffe, Sie sind fein und in guter Gesundheit.
Ich war beeindruckt, als ich in Ihrem Profil kam heute an (www.dh-rangers.com) so entschied ich mich, Sie zu einem Herz zu Herz Diskussion schreiben nach meiner zufälligen und intensive Suche nach truelove und Familie Freundschaft, eine ehrliche Person, die die Bedeutung versteht, love.which i geschätzt zu bekommen wie in dir. bitte, wenn Sie nichts dagegen haben, schreiben Sie mir direkt mit dieser E-Mail-ID (vera_koneh@yahoo.dk), schicke ich Ihnen mein Foto Ich glaube, wir können von dort aus zu bewegen!
Ich erwarte Ihre Antwort bald.


Greetings,
Vera is my name
How are you today,hope you are fine and in good health.
I was impressed when i came across your profile today at(www.dh-rangers.com) so i decided to write you for a heart to heart discussion after my random and intensive search for truelove and family friendship, an honest person who understands the meaning of love.which i esteemed of getting such in you. please if you don't mind,write me directly with this mail ID (vera_koneh@yahoo.dk), i will send you my photo i believe we can move from there!
I await your reply soon.

----------


## noox

Die dürften E-Mailadressen aus dem Marktplatz ausgelesen haben und dann diese für diese Mails verwendet haben. Ich habe diese Mail gestern auch bekommen.

Ich habe die E-Mail-Adressen eigentlich durch Cookies und Javascript und mit etwas anderer Codierung in allen Posts geschützt. Allerdings dürften die jetzt trotzdem ausgelesen worden sein. War in Wirklichkeit eine Frage der Zeit. Bzw. vermutlich hatten das andere schon früher getan, aber normal schreibt keiner rein, woher er die Daten hat.

Ich sollte mal ein Script drüberlaufen lassen, dass alle E-Mail-Adressen aus älteren Posts entfernt. Im neuen Marktplatz sollte man die E-Mail-Adressen extra angeben können und sie sollen nicht mehr für alle sichtbar sein.

----------


## robertg202

Falls wer ein nettes Foto von ihr bekommt der kann es ja reinstellen ;-)

----------


## noox

Google Bilder-Suche hilft dir weiter  :Wink:

----------


## Otto

und ich hab schon geblaubt die ist nur in mich "verliebt"!*ggg*

----------


## suicidedownhill

Habs auch bekommen, wusste aber gar nicht das das was mit DH- Rangers zu tun hat. Ich lösch die immer und les son sch**** gar nicht erst.

----------


## georg

lmgtfy.com/?q=vera_koneh%40yahoo.dk  :Lol:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Anscheinend durften sich schon einige über Veras Mails freuen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensai

Was das beste ist: wenn man die Mail-Adresse bei Google (Bildersuche) eingibt (oder eingeben lässt; danke georg dafür), dann sieht man etwas weiter unten den Avatar von noox  xD Ist noox evtl die nette Dame, die nach der wahren Liebe sucht?

----------


## noox

Wenn du genau schaust, dann siehst du nicht nur meinen Avatar, sondern auch andere Fotos von downhill-rangers.com - die gerade bei den beliebtesten Bildern des letzten Monats dabei sind und rechts in der Leiste angezeigt werden. 

D.h. das was du da gefunden hast, ist das Such-Ergebnis von diesem Thread. Dieser Thread enthält ganz oben gleich die E-Mail-Adresse und ist relativ neu. Daher für Google interessant und er präsentiert ihn relativ (mehr oder weniger) weit oben.

Gäb's den Thread nicht, gäb's die Fotos nicht im Suchergebniss. Hättest du einen Avatar, dann wäre der eventuell auch in der Bildersuche.

----------


## Kensai

Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen ;-) War doch nur als Scherz gemeint :-D Die Avatare von den anderen und die Fotos der Startseite sind natürlich auch drin :-)

----------

